# Burutu Palm



## bri445

Discussion thread for Burutu Palm. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## stan mayes

What were the dates of your trip?
Stan


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

I sailed in the Burutu Palm in mid 1956. She was a great ship, fairly new at the time. A very good time to be at sea.
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Pat,
1950s certanly were a good time to be at sea.
I separated from the sea after twenty years on 7th May 1956.
I don't say 'left the sea ',as I continued working on ships as a rigger for another thirty years and making a few 'run' jobs during that time.
I saw many improvements to a seamans life and I think the the 1950s were the best when conditions were definitely improved and also the quality of the ships as companies were replacing their war losses.
Burutu Palm was one of the first ships I worked on as a rigger.Early 1957 the West African trade ships began operations from Tilbury after using the Royals for some years.
Regards
Stan


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Yes Stan, if I remember rightly my first trip, in the Gambia Palm, started in 
KG5. 
I only did two years in Palm Line before joining T&J Harrsisons.
Those two years were great (I was not too fond of West Africa) but the ships and shipmates in Palm Line were first rate.
Cheers Stan,
Pat Baker.


----------

